# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί για cockatiel

## Athina

Σύντομα πρόκειται να αγοράσω ένα cockatiel αρσενικό!Πήγα σε διάφορα petshops με μεγάλη ποικιλία σε κλούβια!Με αυτά που βλέπω όμως (φωτογραφίες, βίντεο) έχω μπερδευτεί. Μπορεί να μου προτείνει κάποιος ένα κατάλληλο κλουβί για το cockatielaki μου?

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κατι πολυ σχετικο Αθηνα!!!Τι εχεις δυνατοτητα να αγορασεις!!Οικονομικα και αποψης χωρου..αν στο μελλον σκεφτεσαι να φιλοξενησεις και αλλο πουλακι στο κλουβι η οχι!!!
Ωραιο θεμα γιατι και εγω ψαχνω...

----------


## Athina

ναι...σκέφτομαι μετά από κανα μήνα να του πάρω και θυλικό!μπορώ να διαθέσω μέχρι 50ευρο!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Μεχρι 50 ευρω νομιζω μονο αν κανεις ιδιοκατασκευη!!!Αλλιως θα παρεις ενα κλουβακι και το δευτερο κοκατιλακι θα το αφησεις για πιο πισω!!!
Αθηνα εχεις γραψει για κλουβι παπαγαλων στα θεματα για καναρινια...χε χε χε!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Με 50 ευρώ δύσκολο να βρεις κλουβί που να χωράει μέσα 2 κοκατιλ και να διαθέτει όλα εκείνα που θα κάνουν τα μικρά σου ευτυχισμένα και εσένα να μη μαζεύεις σπόρια από παντού.
Θα πρέπει να τα σκεφτείς όλα...άνεση διαμονής των πουλιών....ποιότητα υλικού(κατάλληλο για παπαγάλους) ....δυνατότητα για μελλοντική χρήση(πχ ζευγαρώματα) και η χρήση του να μη σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο σπίτι από ακαθαρσίες ή μέγεθος.

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενα θεμα που με εχει προβληματισει αρκετα!!!μπορουμε να ορισουμε στο περιπου διαστασεις ενος κλουβιου που θα ειναι για δυο κοκατιλακια ανετο???

----------


## vagelis76

> Ειναι ενα θεμα που με εχει προβληματισει αρκετα!!!μπορουμε να ορισουμε στο περιπου διαστασεις ενος κλουβιου που θα ειναι για δυο κοκατιλακια ανετο???


* Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*


*Cockatiels                                 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm                     /  1.27 cm  έως  1.5875 cm* 

Εγώ είμαι τις απόψης όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερο και η εμπειρία μου με αυτό το είδος με έχει διδάξει...οτι είναι πολύ δραστήρια πουλιά και θέλουν χώρο για άσκηση.Διαφορετικά αντιμετωπίζεις άλλα δυσάρεστα γεγονότα.
Το συγκεκριμένο είδος ανοίγει συνεχώς τα φτερά του και πολλές φορές τα χτυπάει επαναλαμβανόμενα για να ξεμουδιάσει ή γυμνάσει.Θεωρώ οτι θα πρέπει να τους παρέχουμε αυτή τη δυνατότητα(να ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους μέσα στο κλουβί) και να μη βαράνε στα διάφορα αντικείμενα ή παιχνίδια.

----------


## mitsman

> * Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*
> *Cockatiels                                 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm                     /  1.27 cm  έως  1.5875 cm*


 Οι ανωτέρω διαστάσεις  είναι οι ελάχιστες τιμές για το κλουβί κάθε είδους. 
Εμεις ψαχνουμε να βρουμε κατι ανετο και δυο πουλια!οχι για ενα!και οχι ο ελαχιστο αλλα κατι ικανοποιητικο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Γι αυτό κι εγώ από κάτω σου εξέφρασα τη δική μου άποψη-θέση για το μέγεθος του κλουβιού.
Όπως εμείς όταν αγοράζουμε ένα σπίτι που μέσα σε αυτό θα ζήσουμε τα επόμενα χρόνια της ζωής μας και θέλουμε να είναι άνετο και να εξυπηρετεί όλες μας τις ανάγκες(τωρινές και μελλοντικές),έτσι με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα πρέπει να βρούμε και το ανάλογο "σπιτικό" γαι τα μικρά μας που θα ζουν περισσότερο από εμάς μέσα σε αυτό.
Χρειάζεται έρευνα αγοράς και να μη σταθούμε στο οικονομικό(οικονομία στη ποιότητα και στο μέγεθος),αν θέλουμε τα πτηνά μας να είναι ευτυχισμένα.

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον επειδη λειτουργω με μανιβελα και αργει να παρει μπρος αυτο το αχρηστο για εμενα πραγμα μεσα στο κεφαλι μου που μονο θορυβο κατι αν κουνησω το κεφαολι μου και τιποτα παραπανω!!!
Οι διαστασεις που μας εδωσες παραπανω ειναι οι ελαχιστες για ενα πουλι...
Τωρα δωσε μας και διαστασεις με νουμερα*(*(1,2,3,4....ξερεις)δεν ειναι ειρωνια*)* για δυο πουλια και να ειναι και ανετα!οχι το ελαχιστο...μια ευκολη λυση ειναι να μας πεις τις διαστασεις του δικου σου κλουβιου...
εεε καλε μου πανεμορφε αξιολατρευτε Βαγγεληηη????
χα χα χα χα χα χα

***μετα απο επισημανση της διαχειρησης προσθετω και το *κρητικαρε λεβεντη μου* παραπανω!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

εγώ θελω να επισημάνω κάτι,αυτό που είπε και ο βαγγέλης,ότι τα κοκατιλ είναι πολύ δραστήρια πουλιά και θέλουν χώρο για άσκησηκαι οτι το συγκεκριμένο είδος ανοίγει συνεχώς τα φτερά του και πολλές φορές τα χτυπάει επαναλαμβανόμενα για να ξεμουδιάσει ή γυμνάσει,γιατί και εγώ πριν χρονια όταν αγόρασα το πρώτο μου κοκατιλ έλεγα του πήρα μεγάλο κλουβί και θα είναι πολύ άνετα για ένα τόσο μικρό πουλακι αλλα έλα όμως που ήταν οριακό και με τον καιρό κατάλαβα ότι το συγκεκριμένο είδος για να ξεπιαστεί ανοίγει τα φτερά του και τα τα χτυπάει επαναλαμβανόμενα για να ξεμουδιάσει. Βαγγέλης συγνομη αν σε πηραξε που επισημανα αυτα που ειπες  στην  αθηνα πιο πανο.

----------


## vagelis76

Ηρακλή δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγγνώμη,σε χαρακτηρίζει όμως γιατί φαίνεσαι ευγενικό παιδί!!!!!

Τα δικά μου τα είχα σε ένα μεγάλο αλλά ακατάλληλο κλουβί γιατί ήταν στρογγυλό.Όταν το Πάσχα κατέβηκε ο Ντένις(Ζακο) του αδερφού μου και μου το είπε λίγες ώρες πριν,έφτιαξα ένα πρόχειρο με διαστάσεις 70χ70 και 1 μέτρο ύψος.Τα έχω ακόμα εκεί γιατί βλέπω οτι τους είναι πιο βολικό στην αναρρίχηση και σχετικά άνετα.Εδώ και πολύ καιρό ψάχνω κάτι που να μου κάνει και εδώ δε βρίσκω.Σκέφτομαι και συνεχώς το αναβάλλω να τους φτιάξω ένα σε διαστάσεις 80χ80 και 1,5 μέτρο ύψος,τους είναι πιστεύω αρκετό γιατί τα δικά μου τη περισσότερη άσκηση τη κάνουν εκτός κλουβιού.Μέσα στο δωμάτιο και πάνω στο τεράστιο σταντ από φυσικό κλαδί που τους έχω φτιάξει.Ελάχιστες φορές τα έχω δει να ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους μέσα στο κλουβί,αλλά μόλις βγουν έξω παθαίνουν ντελίριο....
Θα ήθελα να τους πάρω ένα σα του Σπύρου αλλά το διάστημα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα είναι μεγάλο και θα τα δυσκολεύει πολύ.

----------


## Ηρακλής

εγώ πιστεύω βαγγέλη αν φτιάξεις το πιο μεγάλο κλουβί που λες θα το εκτιμήσουν πιο πολύ από ένα έτοιμο  :winky:  που θα το χαίρονται μετά και αυτά αλλα και εσύ που τους το έφτιαξες :winky: αθηνα μιας που το ανέφερε και ο βαγγέλης να προσεχεις τις απόστασης τον κάγκελων μην είναι παρα πολύ μεγάλες η απόστασης, αν θυμάμαι καλά για κοκατιλ είναι 2 εκατοστά max!! το δικό μου στις αρχεσες στα 2 εκατοστά είχε πρόβλημα γιατί έβαζε το κεφάλι του μέσα και σφήνωνε αλλα κατάλαβε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι εκεί και σταμάτησε οποτε θα σου έλεγα να paris κάτω από 2 εκατοστά για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι καταλληλο για τα κοκατιλ??γιατι αν κανει μπορω να του φτιαξω ενα πραγματικα μεγαλο κλουβι να το χαιρεται!!!(το κοκατιλακι που *ΘΑ* παρω)
Μαρεσουν πολυ οι κατασκευες!!!για καναρινια δεν ξανααγοραζω κλουβι ποτε!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

δεν ξέρω αλλα πολλά παιδιά έχουν φτιάξει και μας την έχουν παρουσίαση την κατασκευή τους

----------


## vagelis76

Καλά οτι ταλαντευόμαστε στα όρια του :Sign0006:  δε χρειάζεται να σας το πω,αν και ο τίτλος είναι γενικός και μιλάμε όλοι για κοκατιλάκια....
Όπως είπε και ο Ηρακλής πολλά από τα κοκατιλ της παρέας ζουν πίσω από κουνελόσυρμα και δεν έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα.Αν είναι και καλής ποιότητας,δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα που κυκλοφορούν.
Εγώ στα δικά μου τα βλέπω να κάνουν αναρρίχηση σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου από τη μια πλευρά στην άλλη.  
Το όλο θέμα είναι αισθητικό πιστεύω και αν γίνει μια καλή κατασκευή με τα απαραίτητα συρτάρια και θέσης τροφής θα είναι σούπερ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Καλά οτι ταλαντευόμαστε στα όρια του δε χρειάζεται να σας το πω,αν και ο τίτλος είναι γενικός και μιλάμε όλοι για κοκατιλάκια....


 Πες μου που...ενα σημειο μονο σε ολη αυτη την συζητηση που βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος!Ολο αρνητικοτητα εισαι...που εισαι ρε ΒΙΚΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ.....χα χα χα!!να γιασει το στομα της κοπελας....αααααχαχααχαχααα  ααα.....
Εσυ δηλαδη βαγγελη εχεις κουνελοσυρμα στο κλουβι σου??οντως δεν ειναι ωραιο γιατι μεσα στο σπιτι τωρα θα φαινεται οντως καπως!!!αλλα αν ειναι να περναει καλα ο Ιβαν και η τσεπη μου...τοτε δεν το συζητω...χαχαχαχα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμάς τα κλουβια μας(με 2 κοκατιλάκια το καθένα μέσα) είναι διαστάσεων 50x50x72, φτιαγμένα με κουνελόσυρμα!Θα έλεγα ότι είναι πολύ ευρύχωρα για να ζουν τα πουλάκια μας όσο πιο ευτυχισμένα γίνεται(αν κ κανένα κλουβί δεν είναι ικανό να αντικαταστήσει την ελευθερία τους να πετάνε) κ επίσης επειδή τα έχουμε μέσα στο σπίτι, τουλάχιστον στα δικά μας μάτια φαίνονται πολύ όμορφα απο αισθητικής άποψης(ακόμα κ στη μάνα μου άρεσε το κλουβί να φανταστείτε, που περίμενα ότι θα ξινίσει τα μούτρα της...!)
Λεπτομέρειες για την κατασκευή κ φωτογραφίες *εδω*

*Το ενα απο τα 4 καμάρια μας κάνει συνέχεια αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό χτύπημα λες κ το το τσίμπησε μύγα τσε-τσε κ στο προηγούμενο κλουβί είχε κατορθώσει να σπάσει αρκετά απο τα φτερά πτήσης της!

----------


## Athina

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ,δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο με βοηθείσατε!Το cockatielaki θα έρθει σε 3 μέρες!  ::

----------


## DUNE2000

Δεν σε πάει πουθενά!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι, επειδή είχε μεταφερθεί το θέμα! Τώρα το έφτιαξα!  :Happy:

----------

